# Need advice!!!



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Tough call, where would you be getting the best experience at? which would look best on your resume for the next job you apply for? Which would you enjoy more? You need to make a list of pros and cons of each position and chose the one that has the most pros.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thats what my bf told me lol.
pro's of stable in okotoks:
Get lessons, train horses, be a groomer
Con's
Trying to find someone to fill my spot in my house, moving all my stuff then moving it all back, not knowing anyone where I'm going.
Pro's of galloping horses:
Great experience, get to work in a new area
Con's
Dangerous, hard area to work, not really looking into racing horses.
Pro's of student worker
Worked there before and know the people, Really experience rider to work with, make some money, don't have to move away, work with alot of horse's I already know
Con's
I'm not sure exactly what I'll be doing there yet.. like if I'll be riding or if I'll just be cooling out horses and stuff.. I really need to wait to make cons till I know more about the job.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I would wait to hear more about the third job before really deciding. I dont think that I would want to work for a rude person... just because everything could potentially be your fault and it makes the work not enjoyable. But you need to do what you feel is right


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok so the english rider that wants me to work with her is phoning me tonight so we can talk about the job. I'm excited!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Good luck, hope it goes well


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

So she's gunna get back to me with wages and stuff. Then we might try a couple sessions together to see what it'll be like. YAY! I might live at their place during the week and then just come back to the city on the weekend since its getting to be a far drive out there.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

I start April, after I'm done upgrading at the stable as a working student. I can't wait!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow, congratulations!  Sounds like a great job


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

So I just found out that they are hiring another girl, after they told me yes.. what a load of bull! I'm so mad! I don't know what to do!


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh no, that's not fair at all! Is the third job position still available? That sounds like its your best bet now


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

the only job that is available right now is that galloping job I dunno if I want too.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

You could always go check it out and see what all it involves. The lady might end up being more polite with you than she was with your friend. I would go see what it's all about unless you really don't have your heart set on galloping horses.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

I dunno.. the guy that asked me is the owner of the barn that I have my horse at right now, his wife doesn't seem so bad either. 

I found a job in grenfell its a ways away they do jumping and stuff and have warmbloods, so i guess i'll wait and see if they email me back. Its also a working student job. I hope they do soon though! If I stayed with them for a year and would get a horse from them or free! So sweet lol.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

That sounds like so much fun! I wish there were jobs like that where I live :-/ lol


----------



## FunDad (Feb 27, 2009)

> I dunno.. the guy that asked me is the owner of the barn that I have my horse at right now, his wife doesn't seem so bad either.
> 
> I found a job in grenfell its a ways away they do jumping and stuff and have warmbloods, so i guess i'll wait and see if they email me back. Its also a working student job. I hope they do soon though! If I stayed with them for a year and would get a horse from them or free! So sweet lol.


Sorry, I am a little confused. Is the new job going to give you a horse in a year or the galloping one? One thing I learned a long time ago is to make my own judgement of people instead of going by what others always. I have been wronged by people who were supposed to be super nice and had great experiances with some people that were supposedly not so nice. That's not to say you should let your guard down, just maybe try to give them a chance first and who knows if she is rude maybe you can help her become a nicer person. Good luck!


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Haha sorry maybe I'll make it clear my numbering them..
#1 training horses with my coach and getting free lesson, board and boots. I'll be working with 5 outside horses. 4 I'll be continuing their training and putting miles on and such, the 5th one I'll be breaking. 

#2 I'll be working at a warmblood facility that has alot of horses! I'll be doing everthing from learning how to clip hooves to jumping to starting colts.. pretty much everything lol. She'll be phoning me on the 6th or 7th so that we can set up a date to "interview" eachother and so I can see the place+ meet everyone. If i stayed at this job for a year I would get a free horse, that they would either help me train or help me sell haha.

Ok so here's the jest (sp?) lol. I am taking job number 1 right now, its by my parents house so I'm moving back there. She doesn't have an indoor arena or anything so I don't know what its going to be like.. its kinda hard to ride in the rain when training lol. 
Then I'll see how the interview goes with job number two and if I decide to go there I will set up a date that will work for all of us. I don't have to stay there for a year either if something comes up.

I can't take the job galloping because I'm moving and since its only like a summer thing I just don't think it would work for me. I'm the kinda person that I love to perfect things and I think training horses for western or english and doing gaming is more my style haha.


----------



## FunDad (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for clearing things up for me (lol). Good luck with it all!!!


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

lol no problem...

There's just one thing now.. since she's prego I don't know how long this first job will last, and the horses she's suppose to get from a guy haven't come yet because he can't decide what he can send and wants to send.. its kinda fustrating, but for now I'll work for her to pay off my board and boots.


----------

